# 2016 Murano Stalling & Check Engine Light



## kjrobran (Oct 31, 2021)

My Murano is at almost 105,000 miles and used to occasionally feel as though the car was stalling at a certain RPM, typically at higher speeds (around 55 mph or so). Now for 2 days in a row, it will consistently stall a bit then resume speed, the speedometer will click back and forth as this is happening. I've brought it in to get looked at 2x now to check it out and technicians pull the codes but can't resolve it without seeing it and have just reset it. 

Anyone else have this issue? I love my Murano but am tempted to trade it in if it can't be resolved.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A common problem with random engine shutdowns, difficult startups, rough running is a marginal camshaft position sensor or a marginal crankshaft position sensor. Most of the time when this happens, the "check engine light" never comes on; subsequently when performing an ECU code readout, there was no fault code set. There's been many members here on the forum that have had problems similar to yours and the fix was replacing those two sensors.

The best and cheapest fix for this situation is to replace both sensors at the same time; the reason for doing this is there is no way to determine which sensor is at fault with this type of condition. You can take your vehicle to a dealer/repair shop and they'll tell you there is nothing wrong after they go through with diagnostic tests because at that time the vehicle was running OK. You could end up spending $200 or much more depending on how much time/parts are used.

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------

